# NHB fighters success in "Pro" wrestling?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

Just wondering how successful, or not you think the NHB guys have done trying to break into the "Sports Entertainment" industry.

Names that come to mind are Ken Shamrock, Tank Abbott, and Dan Severn.

I believe all 3 have gone back to NHB, and that Shamrock was the only successful guy to cross over.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 15, 2001)

I don't think they really can be that successful in the entertainment industry.  They've trained to be fighters, not costumed clowns (though many happen to be both  )  I think after their initial contracts run through, they aren't renewed.

Bear in mind, I think professional wrestling is a colossal waste of time, but that's just my personal opinion.  Also, I distinguish between athletic and professional (WWF et al) wrestling.  Athletic wrestling is a legitimate sport.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

I agree to an extent..and Im a big PW fan.  

I watch for the Japanese and Mexican wrestlers...the ones with the "Holy S!!T!" moves.  I've seen a lot of gymnastic training required to pull off some of those moves, and I see alot of MA influences.

Regarding the NHB guys, seems like they all ended up back in NHB...guys like Dan Sevren just couldn't adapt to the more "public" requirements to break into PW.  Tank Abbot never gave a good "interview", so no one ever really cared.  That "Silent Bad-***" aproach may work better in the NHB area where its your skill that matters, not your mouth.

Course, now I'm thinking of an old MAD magazine article - "Things that never works"  Had a 85 pound amature slapping a submission hold on big 300Lb Jesse Venture with JV yelping n begging.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 15, 2001)

Interesting that Shamrock and severin stated that pro wrestling was the hardest work they ever did in their life.

Shamrock has the option to go back if he wants.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 15, 2001)

I remember them saying that.  Its interesting as alot of the work involved is the interpersonal...interviews, communications, etc.  In the NHB, youre trying to win, period.  In the PW side, you're trying to make it look like a fight, without hurting either yourself or your opponent.

Its why Brett Hart is so pissed at Goldburg.  GB was sloppy, and Harts carrer is done cuz of it.  Concussions suck.


----------

